# New Reels



## shamoo (Nov 17, 2012)

Just picked up a Shimano Chronarch, Curado and Citica.


----------



## nick4203 (Nov 17, 2012)

what were you using before i have been looking in to getting a higher quality reel as of lately


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 18, 2012)

Get some lews


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice Mr. Moo


Lets go take them out for a test "spin" :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Nov 18, 2012)

nick4203 said:


> what were you using before i have been looking in to getting a higher quality reel as of lately


I got a new Crankbait Rod that I'm putting the Chronarch on, the Curado is going to replace a Castaic, and UT OH I'm going to have to get another Rod for the Citica. Just had new bearings put in an older Citica, casts a mile now.


----------



## bcritch (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice score Mr. Moo


----------



## russ010 (Nov 20, 2012)

I used to be a die hard shimano - and my favorites are still the curado 200e7.... but I've found that the new Chronarchs are as close as I can get to the old curados. 

I recently tried out some of the new Abu Garcia gen 3 Revos... HOLY SMOKES is all I can say about them. I picked up the STX versions and they actually out perform my supertuned curado 200e7s.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 20, 2012)

russ010 said:


> I used to be a die hard shimano - and my favorites are still the curado 200e7.... but I've found that the new Chronarchs are as close as I can get to the old curados.
> 
> I recently tried out some of the new Abu Garcia gen 3 Revos... HOLY SMOKES is all I can say about them. I picked up the STX versions and they actually out perform my supertuned curado 200e7s.



Love my STX's and my Curado 200e's. Both worth every cent.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 28, 2012)

bcritch said:


> Nice score Mr. Moo


Thanks Mr. Bill


----------

